# Temporary Medical Insurance from Expat American visiting American



## tftjr (May 16, 2012)

Ciao a Tutti,

I'm an American living in Italy with my American wife and two year old son. We're going to be visiting the US for two weeks and wanted to know if anyone has ever used a temporary medical insurance plan for visiting the US.

With the flu outbreak in the US I just want to be covered in case anything happens specifically with my son.

Does anyone have any experience with these companies? Any advice on a good company.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Google "travel insurance" and see what's available. Any travel insurance that includes travel to the US is going to be a bit expensive, but at least you only buy it for the duration of your trip. And, chances are that if you're resident in Italy, you'll want something that will evacuate you back to Italy in the event of a serious injury or illness (where you are likely to be on the national medical system). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're living in Italy you'll likely be better off looking at Italian offers.

assicurazione viaggio

People seem to suggest Allianz or Columbus. No personal experience the names have just been repeated often in Italian forums on the subject.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> If you're living in Italy you'll likely be better off looking at Italian offers.
> 
> assicurazione viaggio
> 
> People seem to suggest Allianz or Columbus. No personal experience the names have just been repeated often in Italian forums on the subject.


Cant speak for the travel insurance but Allianz have looked after my car for a couple of year, no real complaints, good customer service.

Kenzo


----------

